# Brad Bowman routed track in an Aurora Tub



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I was at a friends house in Toledo to assist (roflmao) in rewiring his Tub Track. It was purchased from TSS Hobbies in Michigan. It has a Brad Bowman routed track in it.

Smoooooooth!

I am an old skool guy and really enjoy L&J track in my Tubbie, but I gotta say I was really impressed with the smoothness and traction of the Bowman! This track has set for ~ 1 year uncovered. It got rewired, we set a car on, hooked up a contoller, and away we went!! We never even dry wiped the track. The first cars were SRT magnet cars. Only a couple lanes did we have to give a push to a car that had stalled. After that it was smoooooth sailing! After a few laps we all ran T-Jet and AW cars. Comments were made on how many laps we ran w/o cleaning the tires. I was running Weird Jacks or stock AW tires. I don't know what the others had.

I gotta give Brad Bowmans track two thumbs up!!










Marty


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

It's incredible isn't it? And I know Brad makes great tracks. Bryan Henden (Brystal tracks) did one for Craig Nothstine that we raced on at the Western States Championships 2 years ago and it was awesome. Gary Beedle liked it so much, he had one done up for him this past summer and we had it at the G3 Championships. I think Scott Dunlap has done one up as well down in California. Needless to say, they are amazingly fun.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Personally I have my fingers crossed for GAR, as we don't have permenant tracks.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Please reread my post.... Bryan Henden of Brystal tracks made the track for Gary at the G3 Championships. He is the primary track builder up here in the NorthWest and his tracks are used at the G3 Championships.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Oops


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I moved to K.C. from Toledo.
I need to know where this track is, and how I can talk to this guy.
I know Brad and Scott. Both class acts. 
Enjoy the Bowman, just wait 'till the air get dry and try to get ahold of the track then.
Good luck......


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

afxgns said:


> I moved to K.C. from Toledo.
> I need to know where this track is, and how I can talk to this guy.
> I know Brad and Scott. Both class acts.
> Enjoy the Bowman, just wait 'till the air get dry and try to get ahold of the track then.
> Good luck......


I am originally from Toledo too.

What do you mean "just wait 'till the air get dry and try to get ahold of the track then."?

His name is Joel. Do you have an e-mail address I can give him?

Marty


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Marty said:


> I am originally from Toledo too.
> 
> What do you mean "just wait 'till the air get dry and try to get ahold of the track then."?
> 
> ...


I've raced on many Bowman tracks at the Fray, anmd I've built a few myself out of the same stuff, Syntra.
When the air get's real dry, like in the winter, these tracks tend to be a magnet for dust. It's just the nature of the beast. I've spoken to Brad regarding this problem many times. You just need to find the right tires and contoller to help you adapt to the conditions.
These tracks are finiky(sp) when it comes to indoor weather. You will discover that when the furnace comes on, you will soon be "skating away" with the new air movment. and when you move into coated silicones, this opens up a whole new world of hurt.

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Bowman tracks, there is NOTHING better to race on.
But be forewarned, they're are just as hard to race on as a spaggetti M.M. track, only now you have to teach yourself to NOT get on the gas as hard.

Have fun
I KNOW you will,
Tim Leppert

[email protected]


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Marty said:


> I was at a friends house in Toledo to assist (roflmao) in rewiring his Tub Track. It was purchased from TSS Hobbies in Michigan. It has a Brad Bowman routed track in it.
> 
> Smoooooooth!
> 
> Marty


Nice! If you've got some more photos, post them up. 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Well...I'm still in Toledo....where is this track?...does the guy race?....and with who?

 

BTW Tim...Today was the 8 hr enduro at rossburg...

Me, Tom ,Don, Brian, 1st by 215...approx 3600 laps

:thumbsup:


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Crimnick said:


> Well...I'm still in Toledo....where is this track?...does the guy race?....and with who?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great run Dude,
Now you need to get them started doing that with T-Jets! :woohoo:


----------



## Midyear (Jul 7, 2000)

Marty,

I Just received my bowman track I had ordered for my tub and it looks great. 
I have a couple of questions.

How did he secure the track to the tub? my concern is the hump on the back straight and the raised turn.

Did he have to trim the track to make it lay down? I will have to and I'm wondering how he did it.
Your input will be a big help as I am going to start right after the holidays.
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

afxgns said:


> I've raced on many Bowman tracks at the Fray, anmd I've built a few myself out of the same stuff, Syntra.
> When the air get's real dry, like in the winter, these tracks tend to be a magnet for dust. It's just the nature of the beast. I've spoken to Brad regarding this problem many times. You just need to find the right tires and contoller to help you adapt to the conditions.
> These tracks are finiky(sp) when it comes to indoor weather. You will discover that when the furnace comes on, you will soon be "skating away" with the new air movment. and when you move into coated silicones, this opens up a whole new world of hurt.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tim, You just answered a lot of questions about dusty tires on clean tracks :wave:


----------



## jtschantz (Dec 26, 2006)

Midyear, I sent you a pm about attaching the bowman track, but just realized you have an original not a two peice. This will be much easier to attach because you don't have to worry about the split in the middle matching up with the track. My track is just bolted down to the tub. Holes were drilled right through the track and the table. Mine has a split right at the peak of the hump in the back (which I was worried about). I think the track has enough "flex" that you should have no problem with the elevation on the back straight or the elevated turns. I would check with Brad to be sure, but I don't think you'll crack it. Have fun!


----------

